#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддисты в Кемерово

## Сигизмунд

Есть ли в Кемерово буддисты, сколько и каких традиций? Даже если они не бывают на этом форуме, может быть у кого-нибудь есть подобная информация?

----------


## Юань Дин

Здравствуйте, Remesnik.
Я живу в Новокузнецке. Это почти рядом (4 часа на автобусе).
В Кемерово был центр "Бодхи" (чань). Там главный - А.С. Чудинов. Но центр, видимо, прикрыли в связи с непредоставлением сведений о работе организации вовремя (забыл, как эта контора называется, куда сведения о религиозных организациях предоставляют).
В Кемерово действует центр Карма Кагью (Ленинградский пр-т, 13-б, 50). Там главный Роман Мальцев. Информацию см. на сайте Карма-Кагью ( www.buddhism.ru ).
Еще есть центр Карма Кагью в г. Киселевск. Там главный - Дмитрий Фомин (на БФ у него ник Дифо).
У Карма Кагью для местных большой плюс - в Горном Алтае (это совсем рядом, несколько часов езды на машине, а когда сделают новую трассу через Таштагол, то еще быстрее доехать будет) имеется ретритный центр.
Слышал от Дифо, что есть в г. Ленинске Кузнецком группа последователей Традиционной Сангхи России. Но где точно - не интересовался.
В Новокузнецке центров нет.
А отдельные интересующиеся есть, наверное, везде. Надо спросить на городском форуме. Встречал в Новокузнецке интересующихся Дзэном.
У нас в вузе видел в локальной сети много тхеравадинских текстов с сайта Ассаджи. Видимо, в СибГИУ кто-то интересуется Учением Будды Готамы в изначальном виде.
Я пока осваиваю медитацию, ссылку на которую можно найти на моем сайте.
Из заезжих учителей - только учителя Карма Кагью (европейцы русские и не русские). Остальное черпаем по книгам и медитируем в одиночку. Недостаток духовного общения компенсируем общением с представителями иных религиозных течений - православными и др. Кто-то занимается в группах йоги, кто-то ездит в православные монастыри отдохнуть душой.
Отсутствие "начальства" в лице учителей, догматов и жестких установок дает нам некоторую свободу в выборе направлений развития, ни к чему не обязывает.
Так что питайте дух тем, что есть. Все религии ведут к одной истине. Кстати, недавно открылся первый в Кузбассе православный мужской монастырь. Советую посетить. Пойдет на пользу и тхеравадину.
Вот такие у нас дела в Кузбассе.

----------

Карл Аллен (23.01.2010)

----------


## Aufenberg

Имхо, неоднозначный, мягко говоря, совет представителю тхеравады посетить православный монастырь. К какой одной истине ведут тхеравада и православие? :Confused:

----------


## Юань Дин

А Вы сходите и поночуйте одну ночку, а там может и узнаете.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Большое спасибо за подробное описание! Вижу, Вы продвинулись намного дальше меня в поиске духовного окружения.  :Smilie:  Из центров, как я и думал, в округе только КК. А кроме центров ведь есть и отдельные интересующиеся буддизмом. Но если они не принадлежат какому-то конкретному объединению, как и я, то их интерес буддизмом имеет скорее только теоритическую направленность, возможно с элементами практики.
Или есть в округе одиночки, достигшие значительного продвижения на пути какой-то традиции? В таком случае они, вероятно, ведут уединенный образ жизни и не встречаются на местных форумах.

----------


## Юань Дин

Здравствуйте, Remesnik.
Ежели буду в Кемерово, можно в гости зайти?
Мне тхеравада тоже интересна. Хотя вот сейчас для расширения кругозора почитываю Ламрим, который на днях пришел по почте из Питера.
Вместе помедитируем.
С уважением.
Денис.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Заходите, гостем будете  :Smilie: 
Только адрес уточните, когда соберётесь, а то мы квартиру снимаем, можем съехать.
В общем, если найти интересующихся, то можно даже организовать свою группу, ведь с этого всё и начинается  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

ОК.
Когда соберусь в Кемерово, напишу в ПС.
По Тхераваде в Кузбассе вряд ли кто организуется - учителя сюда не ездят.
Остается соблюдать правила, изучать Канон, жить по нему и надеяться на перерождение в Бирме для полноценных занятий практикой в монастыре.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> ОК.
> Когда соберусь в Кемерово, напишу в ПС.
> По Тхераваде в Кузбассе вряд ли кто организуется - учителя сюда не ездят.
> Остается соблюдать правила, изучать Канон, жить по нему и надеяться на перерождение в Бирме для полноценных занятий практикой в монастыре.


Я кстати тоже пришел к такому же выводу  :Smilie: 
Раз уж мы родились в неподобающем месте, значит сами такую камму создали в прошлых жизнях. Так что нам её теперь и расхлёбывать.

----------


## Арджуна

А вы уверены в том, что родившись в подобающем месте (Таиланд, Шри-Ланка), обладали бы тем же стремлением к практике Буддизма?
Может быть, трудности на Вашем пути являются необходимым стимулом для ускоренного продвижения, это даже выгодно для Вас...

----------

Карл Аллен (23.01.2010)

----------


## Сигизмунд

> А вы уверены в том, что родившись в подобающем месте (Таиланд, Шри-Ланка), обладали бы тем же стремлением к практике Буддизма?
> Может быть, трудности на Вашем пути являются необходимым стимулом для ускоренного продвижения, это даже выгодно для Вас...


Я не уверен, обладаю ли я сейчас необходимым стремлением. Фактически, именно стремление определяет продвижение на Пути. Как говорится, "да будь я хоть негром преклонных годов", но обладающим при этом необходимым стремлением, я бы переехал в буддийскую страну, с головой ушёл бы в практику Дхаммы и достиг бы если не Просветления, то хотя бы значительных результатов.
Но реальность такова, что я настолько привязан к своей семье, что в моей голове даже не укладывается мысль о том, чтобы оставить их и стать монахом. Я отдаю себе отчет в том, что моим препятствием является именно привязанность, которую нельзя оставить даже за всю эту жизнь, так что свою камму мне ещё чистить и чистить  :Smilie: 
Однако же нельзя недооценивать тот факт, что о буддизме я услышал только лет в 20, когда уже было поздно что-то менять, привязанность уже пустила свои корни достаточно глубоко. А вот живи я в Бирме, слышал бы Дхамму с дества, и, возможно, уже был бы монахом, идущим по прямому пути к Просветлению. Гарантий, конечно, никаких нет, но вероятность всё-таки выше.

----------


## Юань Дин

Remesnik, прочитал Ваше сообщение в теме о приверженности традиции. Главное - беспристрастность ученика. В Ламриме Цонкапы сказано, что предвзятость мешает слушать проповеди учителей иных традиций. А ведь и уних есть умные мысли.
Как я понял, Цонкапы говорил, что не надо делить Дхарму на "свою" и "чужую".
Как-то давно прочел умную мысль Ассаджи о том, что для расширения кругозора надо изучать и иные традиции.
А вот практиковать надо только в своей. Не распыляться в практических приемах.
Короче, знания должны быть широкие, а практика - узкая.
Да и какой ... разница - в какой школе полная нирванна, а в какой - нет. Наши словесные спекуляции далеки от истины. Берешь любую традицию, которая нравится - и поехал на тот берег. А там истина придет уже не словесная.

Но не стоит отказываться от близкой сердцу Тхеравады только по причине дорогих авиабилетов в Бирму. Надо изучать Канон, развивать нравственность, сосредоточение и мудрость по мере сил. И копить заслуги в надежде стать в след. жизни монахом в лесном монастыре на Юго-Востоке Азии.
И может вправду - это рождение очень благоприятно. И благодаря своей хорошей карме Вы имеете возможность жить в развитой стране, где запросто можно выйти в Интернет на БФ или сайт "Колесо Дхаммы", покушать вкусно в ресторане, жить с женой и воспитывать детей. Короче, сытым и довольным открывать для себя Учение Победителя на красивом жидкокристаллическом мониторе. И ничто Вам не мешает. Заработаете деньги - и вперед: в Бирму, Лаос, куда душа пожелает. Духовно развиваться.
Огромная вероятность, что Вы бы не изучали Дхамму, а грабили и воровали, родившись нищим в нищей Бирме. И не съездили бы в далекие святые места, и не пообщались бы с Ассаджи на форуме (ибо не было бы денег купить компьютер). И жизнь была бы бедна и скучна.
Проанализируйте, и Вы увидите, что судьба подарила нам благое рождение и возможность встретить Учение в далекой России, пребывая в сытости и особо не заботясь о своем пропитании на завтра.
А может быть, судьба избранных рождает в богатой России после разных передряг в азиатских землях? И, пройдя мирянином путь спокойного изучения Учения в сытой стране, человек снова попадает в Азию, но уже в новом качестве (монахом будет).
Так что не все потеряно.
Тхераваду не бросайте - это очень хорошее учение. А в Бирму еще съездиете. Вся жизнь впереди. Может, лет через пятнадцать будете деньги "лопатой гребсти" и кататься каждый год по бирманским монастырям. Главное - много работать и делать деньги с благими намерениями (ради возможности духовного обогащения).
Оле Нидал, конечно, рядом. Но что-то не очень Западу доверяю. Наверное, лучше слушать тибетских учителей Кагью. А то какая-то попса от Оле идет. Уж лучше потружусь ради возможности ездить далеко за Учением. И Вам того же советую.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Денис Борисович, большое спасибо за такую поддержку, в самом деле заставило кое о чем задуматься. Я вдруг вспомнил, что родиться человеком - уже огромное счастье  :Smilie:  А ещё подумал, что без интернета и в частности этого форума, вообще, может быть, никогда бы не услышал ничего вразумительного о Буддизме.
И вообще, размышления о том, что могло бы быть и чего могло бы и не быть - это суть препятствие №10. Так можно всю жизнь прожаловаться на судьбу. Надо уметь играть с той кармой, которая у нас на руках, а не требовать пересдачи  :Smilie: 
Короче, чем больше задаешь вопросов, тем больше понимаешь, из каких они омрачений происходят.

----------


## Юань Дин

> препятствие №10


Буду признателен, если укажете, где можно прочесть о всех препятствиях, дабы знания о них помогли от них избавляться. Литературы по Дхамме читал очень мало (работы много, времени мало). Поэтому об этом списке препятствий не читал. К сожалению.

С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Буду признателен, если укажете, где можно прочесть о всех препятствиях, дабы знания о них помогли от них избавляться. Литературы по Дхамме читал очень мало (работы много, времени мало). Поэтому об этом списке препятствий не читал. К сожалению.
> 
> С уважением.
> Д.Б.


В электронном виде даже не знаю, но это из книги Бхикку Кхантипалло "Секреты медитации: Спокойствие и прозрение". Если надо, могу в понедельник полную цитату всех препятствий привести (их там 10). Написано, что со слов Будды. Можно в Каноне поискать.

----------


## Юань Дин

> могу в понедельник полную цитату всех препятствий привести (их там 10).


Буду признателен. Буду ждать понедельника.
Спасибо.

----------


## Арджуна

> В электронном виде даже не знаю, но это из книги Бхикку Кхантипалло "Секреты медитации: Спокойствие и прозрение". Если надо, могу в понедельник полную цитату всех препятствий привести (их там 10). Написано, что со слов Будды. Можно в Каноне поискать.


 Вопрос к Ассаджи: Вы лучше других ориентируетесь в буддийскоё литературе традици Тхеравада. Я пока не встречал электронных версий переводов на русский Бхикку Кхантипалло. На сайте издательства "Беловодье", выпустившего его книгу, тоже не нашёл. Можете что-то подсказать? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Буду признателен. Буду ждать понедельника.
> Спасибо.


Я кое-что перепутал в фактах, потому что писал по памяти, а читал давно. Хорошо что Вы спросили цитату, а то я так и оставался бы в заблуждении.  :Smilie: 
Но в общем смысл не меняется, просто эти разговоры описаны в "перечне бесполезных тем", а препятствия немного другие и перечислены отдельно.
Короче, вот цитаты:




> Перечень тем, типичных для всяких бесполезных разговоров, перечислен Буддой таким образом: "Разговоры о королях, ворах, министрах, армиях, о голоде, о войне; о еде, питье, одежде, и обстановке, о гирляндах, умащениях; о родственниках, экипажах, о городах и странах; о вине и женщинах; об уличных сплетнях и пересудах у источника; о предках и шутках, о происхождении жизни и мира; разговоры о том, что могло бы произойти иначе, и тому подобное" (Из книги Махасахисаядо).
> 
> 
> "Висуддхимагга" (учение Будды о медитации) перечисляет десять категорий потенциальных привязанностей или задержек прогресса медитации:
> 1 Любое фиксированное место пребывания, если поддержание его является причиной беспокойства;
> 2 Семья, если ее благосостояниевызывает озабоченность;
> 3 Преумножение талантов и репутации, включая трату времени на почитателей;
> 4 Приобретени учеников, загруженность преподаванием;
> 5 Деятельность и проекты, требующие "каких-то действий";
> ...


Бхикку кхантипалло. Секреты медитации: Спокойствие и прозрение, с.234

----------


## Дифо

Кемерово
E-mail: kemerovo@buddhism.ru
Адрес: Кемерово, Центральный район, Красноармейская 134.
Вход через двери магазина "Этно Мир"
Контакт: Роман Мальцев
Тел: +7 (913) 4012723

----------


## Сергей Швед

Чудинов к сожалению затерялся. Но создание Сангхи возможно. http://vkontakte.ru/club13072553

----------


## Сергей Швед

http://vkontakte.ru/club13072553

----------


## Юань Дин

> Чудинов к сожалению затерялся. Но создание Сангхи возможно. http://vkontakte.ru/club13072553


Ну вот. Наконец-то дождался известий.  :Embarrassment: 
Попробую зайти в контакте и посмотреть.

----------


## Сергей Швед

Друзья, буддисты есть и в Кемерово, и в Кеселевске, и в Новокузнецке, и в Ленинск-кузнецком, и в Томске, и в Новосибирске, и в других городах. только они молчат. но практиковать в одиночестве могут только единицы.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Друзья, буддисты есть и в Кемерово, и в Кеселевске, и в Новокузнецке, и в Ленинск-кузнецком, и в Томске, и в Новосибирске, и в других городах. только они молчат. но практиковать в одиночестве могут только единицы.


Да сидим мы, сидим на подушках  :Smilie:  (только это по секрету).

----------


## Сергей Швед

сидеть по одиночке, этого мало, надо действовать

----------


## Сергей Александров

Мы есть группа школы Хваом.
Нас три.

----------

Дифо (21.06.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Мы есть группа школы Хваом.
> Нас три.


Здравствуйте.
А чем Вы занимаетесь, если не секрет. Какова доктрина школы? По этой школе в Википедии нет статьи, а было бы интересно узнать о ней.
Где можно посмотреть в интернете про Вашу группу?

----------


## Топпер

> Чудинов к сожалению затерялся. Но создание Сангхи возможно. http://vkontakte.ru/club13072553


Не сангхи. Группы практикующих мирян.

----------


## Сергей Швед

В Кемерово действует группа практикующих дзэн-медитацию
http://vkontakte.ru/club15026091
Недавно был на ретрите школы "Кван Ум"в Павловске.
http://www.kwanumzen.ru/

----------


## Dondhup

> А Вы сходите и поночуйте одну ночку, а там может и узнаете.
>  "Так что питайте дух тем, что есть. Все религии ведут к одной истине. Кстати, недавно открылся первый в Кузбассе православный мужской монастырь. Советую посетить. Пойдет на пользу и тхеравадину."


Это  мягко говоря с моей точки зрения противоречат Дхарме. Кто Вас учил тому что учения тиртиков ведут к Освобождению?

----------


## Dondhup

> Мы есть группа школы Хваом.
> Нас три.


Что это за школа?

----------

Дифо (21.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Александров

> Здравствуйте.
> А чем Вы занимаетесь, если не секрет. Какова доктрина школы? По этой школе в Википедии нет статьи, а было бы интересно узнать о ней.
> Где можно посмотреть в интернете про Вашу группу?


Мы медитируем. "Доктрина" школы, если очень кратко, то это ИЛЛЮЗОРНОСТЬ, ПУСТОТНОСТЬ, ВСЕОБЩНОСТЬ. Основной (главный) покровитель бодхисаттва - женщина Квансеым (Квансеымбосаль) - излучение бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары.
Основной текст, которого в Кемерово нет, Аватамсака сутра. Про интернет ничего пока не знаю.

----------

Дифо (21.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Александров

> Что это за школа?


Хэдон Хваомджон (корейская). Маленькая семейная (мирянская) школа рода Ким. 100-200 человек. В России 10-15. В Кемерово 3.

----------

Дифо (21.06.2011)

----------

